# Integrated appliances ?



## gbb (26 Jan 2020)

Probably going to redo the kitchen in the next few months , something occurs to me, are units of a standard interior size to accept any appliance such as cookers ?
Stupid question probably, they must be surely...but I dont know for sure.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2020)

As i've discovered myself recently, integrated ovens come in several size standards. Frdges and dishwashers also come in a standard size or slimline.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2020)

Should be fine, just measure the casing.


----------



## TissoT (26 Jan 2020)

As said above most built under ovens are 555mm for a 600mm unit, though some ovens creep to 605/608mm.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2020)

Yep, mine is 610.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2020)

600mm is the standard width. We had ours done last year and built everything in, but stuck a 1000mm free standing range cooker in as we preferred it to an oven and hob.


----------



## alicat (26 Jan 2020)

Nice kitchen @Gunk


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Jan 2020)

One thing that bit me is, if you are planning to install an induction hob, you need more space than usual between the hob and the oven underneath. We replaced a halogen hob and the gap wasn't big enough to allow for ventilation. That may or may not be a problem in your case.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Jan 2020)

We went for under counter items, albeit paid a bit extra for stainless steel fronts rather than white. Still looks fairly smart but it's a hell of a lot easier to fit another one when it conks out. You are also not paying a couple of hundred quid for the needless cupboard and the extra cost of built in vs free standing appliances


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jan 2020)

I have a half and half solution. Big American fridge with cupboards surrounding, so easy to replace (and get to the filter). Fully integrated dishwasher and eyeline oven of fairly standard size so replacement should be easy. Washing machine and tumble dryer in a closed off utility and not integrated. My favorite bit is the microwave, rather than an integrated one on dispaly, we just put it in a cupboard above the oven. It is easy to replace and not on show.


----------



## vickster (27 Jan 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> My favourite bit is the microwave, rather than an integrated one on display, we just put it in a cupboard above the oven. It is easy to replace and not on show.


ditto. It's above where the cat eats, so I often clonk my bonce - while the porridge is microwaving and I'm standing up from putting the cat's breakfast down


----------

